# Hawx electronics for bumper boys



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

How does everyone like the upgraded hawx electronics on the bumper boys? Looking at purchasing a couple and trying to decide on electronics.


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Jthweatt said:


> How does everyone like the upgraded hawx electronics on the bumper boys? Looking at purchasing a couple and trying to decide on electronics.


Your kidding right? Did you not see the LENGTHY post about the delays on these units? Bottom line is everyone is waiting but apparently no one knows when the first shipment will occur


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

I have talked to bumper boy sales five times today and no mention of that. I will check first thing in the morning. Thanks


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Tried to make a purchase from Bumperboy today, everything was fine until I got to shipping. I was given 2 choices $39 or $55, this was for a $250 purchase (electronics, and 2 bumpers). All the items would've fit in a $12 flat rate box.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

What electronics? Are they shipping Hawx?

And yes, their shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

dixidawg said:


> What electronics? Are they shipping Hawx?
> 
> And yes, their shipping is ridiculous.


I was just going to pre-order the electronics, I know people have been waiting a LONG time for them, but my bumperboy batteries are just about shot so I thought I would do the pre-order even if it takes another 6 months to get here. It said they wouldn't bill me till later anyways so I thought why not, that was until I saw there shipping charges, can't imagine why it would cost FED EX $39 when the USPS will do it for $12.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

mngundog said:


> I was just going to pre-order the electronics, I know people have been waiting a LONG time for them, but my bumperboy batteries are just about shot so I thought I would do the pre-order even if it takes another 6 months to get here. It said they wouldn't bill me till later anyways so I thought why not, that was until I saw there shipping charges, can't imagine why it would cost FED EX $39 when the USPS will do it for $12.


Instead of actually quoting what it will cost to ship to you and a return label for returning your old electronics they give the max rate it would cost each way. So if it only costs 8 to ship to you it is a profit for the company, if it does cost the 19.50 to get to Alaska they break even.

I got shipped an entire exhaust system shipped for free, I am sure it costed more then these.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone have the upgrade yet my account was billed on the 21st.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

timn said:


> Anyone have the upgrade yet my account was billed on the 21st.


Not here. Neither has my account been charged yet. When did you order?


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I ordered in december and as far as I can tell I have not been charged.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Jason Glavich said:


> Instead of actually quoting what it will cost to ship to you and a return label for returning your old electronics they give the max rate it would cost each way. So if it only costs 8 to ship to you it is a profit for the company, if it does cost the 19.50 to get to Alaska they break even.
> 
> I got shipped an entire exhaust system shipped for free, I am sure it costed more then these.


USPS has flat rate boxes. Same price to send anywhere.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Jason Glavich said:


> I ordered in december and as far as I can tell I have not been charged.


You have me beat. I was late-January or early-February--I'd have to check. When yours gets charged, I will start looking our for mine.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

DoubleHaul said:


> You have me beat. I was late-January or early-February--I'd have to check. When yours gets charged, I will start looking our for mine.


Mine is on a prepaid card, so I am not sure I have anyway to check and see if it has been charged. We havent heard from Gary in awhile on this board. I woul dhave thought he would come back on a let us know they are shipping.


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

Talked to Gary today. I was told my order was shipping out on Friday this week with the new hawx electronics!


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Friends new BB's arrived today WITH new electronics. Very simple and worked well so far.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I have sat back and waited. I have defended BB and now people who ordered a new unit get the new electronics while I ordered in early March. That could upset a loyal customer.

Things that make you go HMMMMMMM


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Powder1 said:


> Friends new BB's arrived today WITH new electronics. Very simple and worked well so far.


Can I ask when you ordered yours? Did you order them a while ago or recently?? How do you like the new electronics?


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

They just upped there shipping in the last couple days, 3 days ago they wanted $38, today it is $43 to have the new electronics shipped to me. $43 when they could put them in a $11 flat rate box.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL first post to say they got upgraded BB? Good for them.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

tim bonnema said:


> Well I have sat back and waited. I have defended BB and now people who ordered a new unit get the new electronics while I ordered in early March. That could upset a loyal customer.
> 
> Things that make you go HMMMMMMM


Hmmmmm, December here.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I ordered replacement electronics in MARCH. Found my order confirmation in email and sent a note to see where I am in the shipping process.

Meredith


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Friend ordered about 5 weeks ago. We trained for a couple hours with 4 shooter pro and 2 shooter add on. New electronics were much more streamlined, paired easily with transmitter and worked well.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I am really hacked off. BB said all along that they would ship pre-orders first, in the order they were received. Now it seems that those of us who ordered upgrades back at the beginning of the year are being stiffed as they send out units with new electronics to those who ordered entirely new BBs. I got an email from Gary about this and he said that they are just releasing them in small quantities to the public. Not the upgrading public, apparently.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

This gives me indigestion.......... I hope the product is better than their marketing ploy


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

Jthweatt said:


> Talked to Gary today. I was told my order was shipping out on Friday this week with the new hawx electronics!


Can you post a pic when they arrive. We all want to believe the upgraded electronics are "real" and "really shipping". Hope you enjoy yours as it seems new customers are first in line ahead of repeat customers.


----------



## Steve Pittiglio (Aug 15, 2011)

I ordered in March as well. Gary emailed me yesterday and could not give me a hard date as to when they would be shipped. BB has played this game with me on each of the 6 units I have ordered in the past. This doesn't surprise me its how BB does business.


----------



## Clay Rogers (Jul 8, 2008)

I called bumper boy and talked to someone about ordering 3 8 shooters on Monday. Guy said he would call me back with better price after talking to the big boss. Glad I didn't hold my breath. If they have customer service like this, I can't see how they have stayed in business this long. Thank goodness there is another company selling multiple launch systems. Thunder equipment has some pretty good customer service so far and someone always answers the phone or calls back in a timely manner.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Jthweatt said:


> Talked to Gary today. I was told my order was shipping out on Friday this week with the new hawx electronics!


When did you order?


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My apologies for not reporting earlier, I'm sure a lot of you have questions, but it has been quite hectic. I do try to make sure I give everyone the best information possible, and want to assure everyone on a few things.

First and foremost, the new Hawx electronics have _just_ started their first round of shipping. For people that have ordered the earliest, this is happening. We have also shipped a couple of units for people, new, with the electronics. The reason being, we do not have the massive quantity ready yet, as there are well overt 800 separate orders for the upgrade. Until I have the signed TPS report from the engineers regarding the high volume release date, I unfortunately cannot promise a date. We are anxiously awaiting the day we can get these out to you in a huge quantity, but unfortunately I myself do not have that date. 

People who ordered the upgrade first will be starting to see these units go out. I can assure that. I understand your patience, and it does not go un-noticed. I believe that this community is very aware of everything, and you guys have helped me a lot throughout this. I want to thank all of you for being very on your toes, and keeping up to date. It's assuring to know that there is a community like this where I can learn, and hopefully continue to learn so that we can provide you guys with better customer service in the near and far off future. 

I hope that with you guys seeing the new electronics in their first shipment here that it will rest heads easier knowing that they are starting, very slowly, to go out. For anyone that is having an issue with theirs, please contact me directly. I will be trying to get a hold of everyone to make sure we have all your correct information.

If you have any further questions or concerns, feel free to express them, as I take all matters on this subject in, so that I, as well as we as a company can learn and grow and provide you guys with better service.

Regards, and I hope everyone here does have a great weekend.

Gary


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My apologies for not reporting earlier, I'm sure a lot of you have questions, but it has been quite hectic. I do try to make sure I give everyone the best information possible, and want to assure everyone on a few things.
> 
> ...



So are you actually meaning a TPS report as in an IEEE 829? Or do you mean the office space meaning of random paperwork? Just wondering beacuse one refers to Testing. 

Just curious as well about the first orders being sent out for new units before the people who ordered first?

Also are people who got quoted the old shipping rpice going to have to pay the new shipping price that some have quoted?


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Jason,

While I love that movie, I do mean the actual meaning of TPS report, which is in reference to a testing procedure specifications measure, which you seem to know about. 

The first pre-orders were taken around mid-october to the start of november of last year, and these will have the highest priority. I will of course do what I can for loyal customers on here who have waited patiently, as well as informed me of numerous measures that we can improve, or given me ideas, or kept me up to date on everything involved.

Shipping, whatever you were quoted, will stay the same.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone on here get their units yet?


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

Jason Glavich said:


> Anyone on here get their units yet?


Anyone, please post a pic when you do get yours.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Here you go!!!


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

Got mine last Friday. Everything seems to be working great. East to pair and very easy to use. The only thing, the collar is on backorder, they said they still have a few bugs they are working out. Not that big of a deal, just glad to have the new units. I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Jthweatt said:


> Got mine last Friday. Everything seems to be working great. East to pair and very easy to use. The only thing, the collar is on backorder, they said they still have a few bugs they are working out. Not that big of a deal, just glad to have the new units. I will try to post a pic.


When did you order and were these all new units or just electronics?


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

From another thread posted on 10/10/11


Jthweatt said:


> How does everyone like the upgraded hawx electronics on the bumper boys? Looking at purchasing a couple and trying to decide on electronics.





Jthweatt said:


> Got mine last Friday. Everything seems to be working great. East to pair and very easy to use. The only thing, the collar is on backorder, they said they still have a few bugs they are working out. Not that big of a deal, just glad to have the new units. I will try to post a pic.


So tell me how you were to purchase new electronics from BB after your 10/10/11 post on another thread and get your new electronics on 11/4/11 according to your post above?

My order was placed w/ BB in Q1 of 2011 and I'm still waiting for it to ship. Checked w/ BB recently and my order was still in line to be delivered as some future undetermined date.

Jthweatt, why don't you post a pic of your new BB electronics for all of to see?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Hullabaloo93 said:


> From another thread posted on 10/10/11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contrary to what BB said they would do, they apparently are sending out entirely new BBs with the new electronics before they are sending out the new replacement electronics to upgrade to the folks who pre-ordered them almost a year ago now.


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes bumperboy contacted me on Around 10/25/2011 and wanted to know if I was ready to order new units and upgrades that I had previously contacted them about. I then placed the order I received them about a week later. 3 new units and 2 new electronic upgrades. I will try and post pictures in the morning. I am happy to have mine, but I completely understand how everyone feels. Orders that have been on order should have been processed in the order they were placed.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Jthweatt said:


> Yes bumperboy contacted me on Around 10/25/2011 and wanted to know if I was ready to order new units and upgrades that I had previously contacted them about. I then placed the order I received them about a week later. 3 new units and 2 new electronic upgrades. I will try and post pictures in the morning. I am happy to have mine, but I completely understand how everyone feels. Orders that have been on order should have been processed in the order they were placed.


This says a lot about the business model and the marketing. Considering you also got upgrades as well makes even less sense.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumper Boy said:


> .
> 
> First and foremost, the new Hawx electronics have _just_ started their first round of shipping. _*For people that have ordered the earliest, this is happening.*_ We have also shipped a couple of units for people, new, with the electronics. The reason being, we do not have the massive quantity ready yet, as there are well overt 800 separate orders for the upgrade. Until I have the signed TPS report from the engineers regarding the high volume release date, I unfortunately cannot promise a date. We are anxiously awaiting the day we can get these out to you in a huge quantity, but unfortunately I myself do not have that date.
> 
> ...


so.............Guess the bold is not totally correct.


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

Bumper Boy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> .....People who ordered the upgrade first will be starting to see these units go out. I can assure that. I understand your patience, and it does not go un-noticed. I believe that this community is very aware of everything, and you guys have helped me a lot throughout this. I want to thank all of you for being very on your toes, and keeping up to date. It's assuring to know that there is a community like this where I can learn, and hopefully continue to learn so that we can provide you guys with better customer service in the near and far off future. ......
> 
> ...


The humility here is killing me. If you are looking for things to learn, then "learn" to keep your promises. If you have changed your mind, and decided it's better for Bumper Boy's interests to sell new units with new electronics before shipping pre-orders of new electronics, then just say so. You have our email addresses and you have this forum.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm soooo glad I didn't jump on the upgrade bandwagon.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone else find it funny that since there have been posts that people who just ordered are receiving new electronics there have been no replies from bumper boy either refuting or explaining this??? Seemed like there were pretty quick replies to previous posts but nothing since.....makes you wonder.....


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

I never read that they were going to be sending out upgrades with higher priority than people purchasing new units. I simply understood that upgrade orders would be processed in the order in which they were initially received.

Anyway, I've been (im)patiently waiting for the upgrade like the rest of you (ordered in February).

On a side note...I finally sent in my old units for repair and got them back in a few days. It cost me 2-way shipping, but it's nice to have functioning units again. I'd been training exclusively with wingers and I forgot how easy it is to set up and move bumper boys around.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

whitefoot said:


> I never read that they were going to be sending out upgrades with higher priority than people purchasing new units. I simply understood that upgrade orders would be processed in the order in which they were initially received.
> 
> Anyway, I've been (im)patiently waiting for the upgrade like the rest of you (ordered in February).
> 
> On a side note...I finally sent in my old units for repair and got them back in a few days. It cost me 2-way shipping, but it's nice to have functioning units again. I'd been training exclusively with wingers and I forgot how easy it is to set up and move bumper boys around.


This is what it says on their website:


> It provides you a priority date once the product is officially released. This release date will be posted on our website, with delivery dates' scheduled. Upgrade orders will have shipping priority.


I thought when they said on their website "upgrade orders will have shipping priority", I thought that they meant over new orders, if that is not the case I would like Bumper boy to explain what they meant in saying that.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

mngundog said:


> This is what it says on their website:
> 
> I thought when they said on their website "upgrade orders will have shipping priority", I thought that they meant over new orders, if that is not the case I would like Bumper boy to explain what they meant in saying that.


I hadn't read that, but I'd interpret that the same way you guys did.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

whitefoot said:


> I hadn't read that, but I'd interpret that the same way you guys did.


He also typed it and I quoted it on the top of this page.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I was told by BB recently they would not charge until ready to ship, not 30 or 60 days prior.

Hopefully yours are headed to you.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

RxRatedLabs said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that since there have been posts that people who just ordered are receiving new electronics there have been no replies from bumper boy either refuting or explaining this??? Seemed like there were pretty quick replies to previous posts but nothing since.....makes you wonder.....


x2 for sure


----------

